# Waterproofing Spray and Wireless Microphones?



## Altman364 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a skeptical idea I thought I would ask about.

We as a high school are trying to avoid using condoms to protect our wireless mics, despite that they seem to be the best option that everyone uses.
Recently at a production meeting we were brainstorming alternatives and someone brought up the idea of a waterproofing spray.
I have seen these advertised on the internet and in stores, mainly intended for use on shoes and work boots, or outdoor furniture and decking.

Is this something anyone has thought about trying? Would it work as a permanent water proofing solution? All thoughts and criticism appreciated, I am very skeptical about the idea myself.
We have other alternatives to try, so just thoughts on this one are necessary.
The best product for this I have seen is Rustoleum's Never Wet.

Thank you all ahead of time.


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 24, 2013)

I would be very leary of using any product like that. There is a company that has a coating for electronics though. The Waterproof Phone Case Alternative - Liquipel Watersafe 
I also recall someone making a pouch that was supposed to be moisture resistant, and designed for specific beltpacks. I can't remember where I saw them though.


----------



## Altman364 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks, this just gave me another idea as well. We have some talented sew-ers and other costume workers that may be able to sew up a small pouch for our specific mic packs. Maybe we could then spray the pouch with something like that to provide a water resilient covering for the mic that is more permanent.


----------



## JohnD (Aug 24, 2013)

There was this company mentioned in the USITT 2013 section here.
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/usitt-2013/31734-neoprene-wireless-mic-belt-packs.html


----------



## josh88 (Aug 24, 2013)

All I have to say is DO NOT USE rustoleums never wet for this. They say specifically to not use it on any electronics but it also leaves a white coating over everything and that eventually flakes off and then needs resprayed.

Instead of condoms (since you're a school) use balloons.

http://gizmodo.com/neverwet-review-the-magical-water-repelling-spray-is-812797429


Via tapatalk


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 25, 2013)

The topic of Never Wet came up on the SML a month and a half ago.
This video was posted there by philhaney


The general consensus reached was that if it lived up to what it claimed to be then perhaps there would be some interesting uses of it, but it is probably best stored on the same shelf as snake oil...


----------



## mozsey (Aug 25, 2013)

If you can get someone skilled to sew something for you, with extended small sleeves for the mic/antenna, you could scotchguard the fabric pouch. Back when I was a cadet in JROTC some of us did this to our uniforms to keep us dry when we had to stand post in the rain lol.


----------



## Footer (Aug 26, 2013)

Just use latex gloves. 

When I was in high school we just used condoms. Gotta learn how to use the things somewhere. Never figured out the hangup with condoms for this. Its a piece of latex. Who cares. Just don't make a deal out of it and no one else will. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 2mojo2 (Aug 31, 2013)

There are countless funny stories about technicians buying out drugstore stock of condoms.
For school use, I find small zip-lock plastic bags cheap and effective.

Regarding Scotchguard, I once treated a tiny windscreen to protect the lavaliere mic in a scene with water.
It seemed to work alright.


----------



## teqniqal (Sep 9, 2013)

Buy some latex or nitril disposable gloves (powder-free type!). They are bigger than most condoms, easier to get onto the mic transmitter housing, very inexpensive, no social stigma, and you can just zip-tie the wrist where the cable(s) come out. The better nitril gloves are designed for medical use are puncture resistant against needles, so they take the sharp corners of the body-packs pretty well.


----------



## Sayen (Sep 10, 2013)

Footer said:


> Just use latex gloves.
> 
> When I was in high school we just used condoms. Gotta learn how to use the things somewhere.



Just...awesome.

I like buying them because I'm hoping that some day, someone in accounting will audit my purchases and I'll have to explain the condoms somewhere official, where I can do a demo. Them, and half the oddball things we buy for props.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 10, 2013)

I had a fun time dealing with the billing department and the state auditor explaining why I purchased 200 condoms from Buy Condoms from Condom Man, Best Condoms for Safe Sex using an official state credit card. 

Fun memories aside... I'm convinced that Wireless Mic Belts is the product to use. $22 for the perfect pouch which will protect your belt pack from far more than just sweat, like drops and cable strain. If you need them they charge $4-$8 for the belts. 

Yeah it costs a little more than a condom, but it's really cheap insurance for you $300+ belt pack.


----------



## techieman33 (Sep 10, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> I had a fun time dealing with the billing department and the state auditor explaining why I purchased 200 condoms from Buy Condoms from Condom Man, Best Condoms for Safe Sex using an official state credit card.
> 
> Fun memories aside... I'm convinced that Wireless Mic Belts is the product to use. $22 for the perfect pouch which will protect your belt pack from far more than just sweat, like drops and cable strain. If you need them they charge $4-$8 for the belts.
> 
> Yeah it costs a little more than a condom, but it's really cheap insurance for you $300+ belt pack.



Even at $30 that's only ~120 cheap condoms. I'm sure a lot of belt packs see a whole lot more than that in their lifetime, and a little bit of drop protection is an added bonus.


----------



## Brandofhawk (Sep 10, 2013)

You could also use latex (or that non-latex version) gloves - non powdered. 
Works okay if you have mic belts. they have a little more room but if you get the small or extra small it might work better.

My high school used them instead of condoms because a parent found an open condom in a dressing room once and flipped out.


----------



## techieman33 (Sep 10, 2013)

Brandofhawk said:


> You could also use latex (or that non-latex version) gloves - non powdered.
> Works okay if you have mic belts. they have a little more room but if you get the small or extra small it might work better.
> 
> My high school used them instead of condoms because a parent found an open condom in a dressing room once and flipped out.



Yeah we couldn't use them in high school either, god forbid some student might use it for something other than a mic pack. Nevermind the fact that there was a bowl of them in the nurses office for anyone to help themselves to.


----------



## len (Sep 10, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance, but why are your mics getting so wet to begin with? Spit? If so, shouldn't you be more concerned with disinfecting them?


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 10, 2013)

Len it's not the mics, it's having the belt pack strapped to the back of a sweaty actor. The transmitter packs can get drenched depending on the actor and the beltpack location.


----------



## lighthouse (Sep 10, 2013)

Just saw a local professional theater uses Glad Press'n Seal wrap on their transmitters. Their mic tech said it works really well.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a great idea and cheaper than condoms by a lot.


----------

